# The Great Kitty Litter Debate



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, so I know from personal experience that Kitty Litter works. And I see a ton of others using it and I see a ton of people saying "No freaking way".

So my debate topic here (and Im just curious to be honest, there is no "wrong" answer). Why NOT Kitty Litter? just cause its something that at some point, someone thought cats should poop on? You just prefer the finer things in life and KL doesnt fit that mold?

Does anyone have a "I used KL and it went horribly wrong!" story?

As an aside, you have to actually train a cat to use the silica gel litter, so Im assuming they would just as happily crap on HF beads (but I'm not about to test that... unless I could get some sort of Gov't grant LOL  )


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Ive been using k/l for a few weeks now with no problems. Both my humi's and my cooler hold 65% very steady.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Tony
This one's for you.......:ranger:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Kitty Litter is the way to go!!!! There really isnt any way you could have a horror story unless its between the ears!!!! The whole process of keeping and maintaining humidity is trial and error. If you stay on top of your game Kitty Litter is so simple!!!! Hey Tony care to add your 2 cents??????? LOL


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I've seen the argument before, but when push comes to shove, the reason always seems to come down to the fact that the Heartfelt guy is a "good BOTL" that frequents this board, and he gives soldiers free shipping. Not sure how that justifies spending literally hundreds more on a product, but that's just me.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Mark, while I definitely agree David is a great BOTL, that's not what it comes down to.

Beads are about as idiot proof as it goes, you add a bit of water and you're set. Kitty Litter takes a bit of time getting fiddling with to get it right. By no means is it up there with trying to use floral foam in a cabinet, but it's definitely a lot more difficult than beads, then again, see point above. 

Even Tony, definitely the kitty litter fanboy, will admit that you should use whatever works.

As long as you are at the RH you want, you are making the right choice, for you.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Mark, while I definitely agree David is a great BOTL, that's not what it comes down to.
> 
> Beads are about as idiot proof as it goes, you add a bit of water and you're set. Kitty Litter takes a bit of time getting fiddling with to get it right. By no means is it up there with trying to use floral foam in a cabinet, but it's definitely a lot more difficult than beads, then again, see point above.
> 
> ...


I haven't had any difficulties with kitty litter. It works just like beads did for me. Spray it with a little DW, and bam... 65%. Actually, it's working better than beads did. I had a hard time getting beads to maintain RH for any extended length of time. The kitty litter is holding it like a champ. I guess if I needed it to hold at 60% or 70%, then I'd have to rethink my strategy, but it's working perfectly now right out of the box.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

After some research I came up with this......Beads and Litter Pearls are both made out of 100% silica. At 8lbs for $10 bucks Im gonna stay with the Kitty Litter.....Just my $.02


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

Kitty litter holding at 68% for me. My 65% HF beads never quite worked so well but I think that because when I first got them I drenched them and messed them up.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Mark, while I definitely agree David is a great BOTL, that's not what it comes down to.
> 
> Beads are about as idiot proof as it goes, you add a bit of water and you're set. Kitty Litter takes a bit of time getting fiddling with to get it right. By no means is it up there with trying to use floral foam in a cabinet, but it's definitely a lot more difficult than beads, then again, see point above.
> 
> ...


Charlie. Well said

There is one other thing.
Just remember, you need 2x the amt of KL as you do beads ......so the price isn't as great as first thought.........but it is one hell of a savings
So you could have a volume issue.
Also, I have found that KL absorbs RH better than it give off.
I use both in my coolers.
I only add water to the beads (which are on the bottom)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Hey Tony
> This one's for you.......:ranger:





AJ FERNANDEZ FAN said:


> Kitty Litter is the way to go!!!! There really isnt any way you could have a horror story unless its between the ears!!!! The whole process of keeping and maintaining humidity is trial and error. If you stay on top of your game Kitty Litter is so simple!!!! Hey Tony care to add your 2 cents??????? LOL


_Kitty Litter Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In the end use what makes you happy. For the money IMHO nothing works better! Took me years to admit it was worth a try . Actually if i didn't have beads in all my coolers back then. And met somebody who was storing thousands of cigars with kitty litter. I probably would have never gave it a second thought.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html
_


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive decided on the beads simply because theyre supposed to be as easy as it gets. Get em wet and put them in, set it and forget it basically. 

I dont have the time at this point to experiment with the KL to get the Humidiy right. Someday maybe when I get a bigger humi, but right now I gotta get something in my humi thats going to work right off the bat. 

Its also very dry in my house, even though I dont know if that makes a difference either way.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not sure the kitty litter takes all that much experimenting. Mist it with a little distilled water and it holds in the 65-67 rh range. If you don't add enough water the rh will start dropping in a few days so you need to mist it again. Get it to wet and like other stuff you get a humidity spike. If that happens remove a little of the oversaturated kitter and add some dry litter.

Really the litter is pretty darn simple.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Slowpokebill said:


> I'm not sure the kitty litter takes all that much experimenting. Mist it with a little distilled water and it holds in the 65-67 rh range. If you don't add enough water the rh will start dropping in a few days so you need to mist it again. Get it to wet and like other stuff you get a humidity spike. If that happens remove a little of the oversaturated kitter and add some dry litter.
> 
> Really the litter is pretty darn simple.


Couldn't have said it better myself Bill. Also unlike beads if i over saturate i just dump it and start over its so darn cheap. How many over saturate beads and ruin them. Then spend how much to replace them, also in time beads or litter turn brown. I just dump the litter and start over i wouldn't do that with beads. You know even if i was rich i would still use litter. I don't mind spending money but i never liked throwing it away.:dude:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Tony - I just don't believe that you can get kitty litter to work. You better send me some of your cigars as proof that they are properly hydrated.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

This struck me kinda funny today....

The kitty liter method is bashed by some and we each have our own $.02 and it really boils down to what makes Us as smokers happy.

BUT........

Kitty liter is made for piss and poo....right???

Well I am still a noob but they say the stronger the "poo" smell the better the cigar...

coincidence???? 

All I know is I had to try it and so far so good.

JH


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

I've used litter for a while...no problem. Mist, wait a day, if <65% mist again. Rinse and repeat.

*Quick question, though*-the only kind I can find around my place now has blue crystals and white crystals. I don't think the blue ones are any different, but can someone back me up on that? It looks like the stuff is still unscented and still "100% silica."


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

chu2 said:


> I've used litter for a while...no problem. Mist, wait a day, if <65% mist again. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> *Quick question, though*-the only kind I can find around my place now has blue crystals and white crystals. I don't think the blue ones are any different, but can someone back me up on that? It looks like the stuff is still unscented and still "100% silica."


The stuff I used has the blue in it...Don't think it hurts it from what I have read.


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I have been using KL for the past couple of months. My beads weren't holding at 65% any more. With KL, I have 65%-68% in my 3 Tupperdors, and 68% in my large Igloodor. They've been at that RH this whole time. As far as someone not using the KL because they want to use the best of the best, I figure I store my sticks in Tupperware for cryin' out loud, so who cares what humidification media I use? It's not like I have a $5,000 Davidoff humidor.....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> Tony - I just don't believe that you can get kitty litter to work. You better send me some of your cigars as proof that they are properly hydrated.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
eace:eace:eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

chu2 said:


> I've used litter for a while...no problem. Mist, wait a day, if <65% mist again. Rinse and repeat.
> 
> *Quick question, though*-the only kind I can find around my place now has blue crystals and white crystals. I don't think the blue ones are any different, but can someone back me up on that? It looks like the stuff is still unscented and still "100% silica."





Hall25 said:


> The stuff I used has the blue in it...Don't think it hurts it from what I have read.


You know when i started using it years ago at first i was anal and used to pick the blue ones out. Then after seeing the guy who turned me on to them left em in. I decided to take a walk on the wild side. I see no difference by leaving them in and really love the color blue!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah. I actually took time to compare, and the white and blue crystals works the same.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

can you guys show me what kind of containers you are using? 

and where you go them?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> can you guys show me what kind of containers you are using?
> 
> and where you go them?


I use flat rectangular Tupperware containers. Few inches deep expose the most surface area works like a charm!eace:


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

mrmikey32 said:


> can you guys show me what kind of containers you are using?
> 
> and where you go them?


I bought 4 large mesh bags at petsmart in the aquarium section, they hold around a lb to a lb 1/2 of litter and are a buck a piece.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

LONG LIVE KITTY LITTER!!!!!!!:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> can you guys show me what kind of containers you are using?
> 
> and where you go them?


I just recently modified the humidifiers that came with my humidor. It's actually very well built for KL. Anything that exposes large surface area will work. Here are some examples:

Opened the humidifier that came with humidors. Removed the green crusty material and put KL in.









You can also find Tupperware that works pretty nicely too. You can find these everywhere. The mesh bag is from PetSmart. The container is from Bed Bath and Beyond.










This humidifier (same one as above) opens up like shown below. They are glued together, so you'll have to use a box cutter or knife to open it up a little from the back. Press down on the plastic/metal mesh and it should push the bottom out fairly nicely. Remove the green stuff and voila! You got a KL container. I really like how it comes with metal mesh too. Easy to spray from the top also.

You can get the same stuff here:

Cheap Humidors Rectangle Humidifier


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am going to try to use this for something other then a humidor. I have a few safes, and one just collects to much water.... going to see how this works


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

mrmikey32 said:


> I am going to try to use this for something other then a humidor. I have a few safes, and one just collects to much water.... going to see how this works


You might also want to look into drying out the KL in the oven or microwave to reuse them once it soaks up lots of water. I would just put new ones in because they are so cheap. LoL.


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

Tman said:


> You might also want to look into drying out the KL in the oven or microwave to reuse them once it soaks up lots of water. I would just put new ones in because they are so cheap. LoL.


thats the plan. Use about 2-3 lbs in the safe dry, and some in one of my humidor as well.


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

I used the plastic drawer organizer kit and picked out what fit best.
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a93/yrddogg/cigar/?action=view&current=today153-1.jpg

The just a large fish tank mesh bag.
http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a93/yrddogg/cigar/?action=view&current=today147.jpg

JH


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Just found this thread today and loving it! I was recently gifted some kitty litter and some old humidifers to fill it with but haven't got around to it. I tried twisting the pieces apart but couldn't do it! Also, after you have them apart, should you seal it back up with glue? do you need to replace the kitty litter?

Also, I just have two small 20 count desktop humidors so room is tight. I also use a larger tupperware container with a Smiley Crystal Gel humidifier in it. Could I find some of these mesh bags at Wal Mart?


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

The blue colored crystals are the same. Its a marketing tool and thats all. Its like windex and how they add the blue color to it to make it look PURDY!!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Just found this thread today and loving it! I was recently gifted some kitty litter and some old humidifers to fill it with but haven't got around to it. I tried twisting the pieces apart but couldn't do it! Also, after you have them apart, should you seal it back up with glue? do you need to replace the kitty litter?
> 
> Also, I just have two small 20 count desktop humidors so room is tight. I also use a larger tupperware container with a Smiley Crystal Gel humidifier in it. Could I find some of these mesh bags at Wal Mart?


If not at Walmart any local fish store should have them. If you can't find them just use pantyhose.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

donovanrichardson said:


> Just found this thread today and loving it! I was recently gifted some kitty litter and some old humidifers to fill it with but haven't got around to it. I tried twisting the pieces apart but couldn't do it! Also, after you have them apart, should you seal it back up with glue? do you need to replace the kitty litter?
> 
> Also, I just have two small 20 count desktop humidors so room is tight. I also use a larger tupperware container with a Smiley Crystal Gel humidifier in it. Could I find some of these mesh bags at Wal Mart?


You really need a sharp knife, Exacto, or box cutter and run it in the gaps that's glued together to take them apart.

Seeing how PITA it is to take them apart after gluing it, I would seal it if I was planning on attaching the humidifier to the lid. Also, I never liked having the humidifier attached to the lid, so I don't. It is a lot easier to recharge the humidifier without the glue too.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Tman said:


> You really need a sharp knife, Exacto, or box cutter and run it in the gaps that's glued together to take them apart.
> 
> Seeing how PITA it is to take them apart after gluing it, I would seal it if I was planning on attaching the humidifier to the lid. Also, I never liked having the humidifier attached to the lid, so I don't. It is a lot easier to recharge the humidifier without the glue too.


Ok sounds great! The only reason I like it on the lid is so that it doesn't cut down on my room in the humidors. They are only 20 counts to begin with so it just really cuts back. I wish I could arrange them better. I'm honestly considering selling them off or at least one or giving it to a fellow BOTL and then switching to an igloodor. I just don't have the room I want! Plus, it's hard to get things set with the wicked low humidity and cold temperatures in Iowa.

Thanks for the help though! I need to try and work on that this week!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, I've been reading a ton and I've got all my supplies but I've read comments about salting the water that you mist the crystals with? Is that required or is the "salt" they are referring to already present on the KL crystals?


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> Ok, I've been reading a ton and I've got all my supplies but I've read comments about salting the water that you mist the crystals with? Is that required or is the "salt" they are referring to already present on the KL crystals?


Salt is already present in the Heartfelt beads. 99% of the people just use Distilled Water for wetting Kitty Litter.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

ahh I see.. thanks for the clarification, T!


----------

